Ask HN: What specific problems you wish someone would solve for you? - mlejva
======
qwrusz
Where do I start...Right now at work one problem is: How to quickly and
accurately gauge if a job applicant is a fast learner. A solution that
included how fast of a learner compared to other applicants, and if possible
compared to a broader population too.

Being a fast learner is not the only hiring criteria obviously, but many roles
really do need it. Also, while I respect those students who may not be a fast
learner but work harder and longer to make up for it - totally commendable and
very relevant in school - however once in the workplace some jobs just don't
have that extra time.

I could see it having other uses outside the workplace, likewise this might be
topic specific eg some people pick up languages very fast (still, a tool for
anyone to gauge how quickly it will take them to learn a new language could be
helpful before getting fully into it).

Apologies if this exists. If so, please let me know. If not, I know this is a
problem many hiring managers have and I think a solution is feasible.I would
be willing to pay for it if it does exist. Btw happy to complain more if
you're still looking for problems ;)

------
tabeth
I'm not sure if this is possible already with current vision techniques, but
I'd want this following:

I'm a super neat freak. Being able to quantify my "neatness" would be
_awesome_. For example, I take a picture of my desk and it'll intermittently
take pictures (or maybe live video feed), and then it buzzes or makes a loud
sound.

------
unfocused828
I wish I knew how to find an occupational psychotherapist who specialised in
working with programmers/sysadmins/engineers and who practised either in
London or over video/email.

~~~
itamarst
RSI?

~~~
unfocused828
I realize that was unclear. No, I'm talking about psychological issues,
probably with some social anxiety on the side.

~~~
jetti
If you don't mind sharing, why do you want somebody that focuses/specializes
in developers?

------
taqwasd1
I wish someone would find and sell my products to people for me and not charge
me anything.

~~~
afarrell
What problem do your products solve?

------
googletazer
I realize its a longshot, but if someone can allow me to build a level in a 3D
environment by say using an EEG headset (training it so that it knows my
patterns for placing walls/etc..) that would be incredible.

------
danieltillett
A service to screen sales people on their ability to actually sell.

